
Ethereum founder threatens to leave if the crypto community doesn't grow up - joeyespo
http://www.businessinsider.com/ethereum-founder-threatens-to-leave-if-the-crypto-community-doesnt-grow-up-2017-12
======
dude01
I interpret this as -- he's thinking about cashing out, but doesn't want it to
look like that. So now his "morals" are kicking in. They weren't kicking in
through all these whitepaper-only ICOs were they?

~~~
0x4f3759df
Charlie Lee of Litecoin just cashed because people were whining about him
promoting his own coin, and allegedly he couldn't take it.

------
mathetic
It is a breath of fresh air seeing someone, after earning some success and
wealth, still remembers the values he started out with.

Going a step further and being a good leader would I suppose be to steer the
technology towards a tool that can create the values he desires e.g. advocate
for proof of work that folds proteins.

------
personjerry
I feel like making threats on Twitter is not really "grown up". Especially
since I doubt his departure would seriously affect the progress of the
technology, which makes them fairly empty threats.

I think when something like this happens the founder has already lost control;
There was a mistake made a long time ago with respect to disalignment of the
vision he saw and the product he built, and by now it is no longer
recoverable. He acknowledges the problem, which is why he wants to issue the
complaint, but he doesn't really know how to solve it, which is why it seems
so desperate.

~~~
QAPereo
Soooo... either people “grow up” or he “takes his ball and goes home” is that
about it? Definitely ironic.

------
shams93
He has an interest in the success of Daps because without Daps becoming widely
adopted Eth is just another alt coin, it clears faster than bitcoin but that's
not much differentiation if you don't start to see a major pickup in the use
of Daps to solve real world problems.

------
throwwit
There’s been good progress in foodbank tech despite it being a fork.
[http://m.wfp.org/news/news-release/blockchain-against-
hunger...](http://m.wfp.org/news/news-release/blockchain-against-hunger-
harnessing-technology-support-syrian-refugees) Good luck Vitalik

